# NAS



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2016)

Well got all of the parts together for my NAS

Right now as it sits

Asrock AM1H-ITX
Athlon 5350@stock
2x2GB@1600CL9 (will be swapped for a 16GB kit at some point)
OCZ 120GB for the OS/1.5TB seagate on the Asmedia controller
6x Seagate Constellation ES 2TB in raid 50, 2x Samsung 1TB in raid 1 on the adaptec 5805
Antec TPQ-850 (why buy another when I have this should handle spin up pretty well also)







Had to mod the raid card to get temps to an acceptable level. This has me running around 55-60C on the raid card, which is about half what it was running before.











Quite a bit more stable with that fan, fixed all of my lock up data loss issues. I will say holy hell these enterprise drives are loud though.


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2016)

Finished assembling it and cleaning up the wiring some. Had to get 3 fan splitters, currently the front fans and top fan are run on two different headers together, set to "standard mode" in the BIOS. Keeps drive temps in the 30-40s. Raid controller and CPU are split off the other fan header and set to 3 pin "performance mode" which seems to be doing pretty well, CPU in the 40's and Raid card in the 50-60's. Will post some benchmark numbers for the raid card here shortly.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 2, 2016)

where did you buy the SAS to SATA cables?
i have an LSI controller laying around, but its pretty hard to find a SAS SFF-8087 to SFF-8482 cables here.


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2016)

AhokZYashA said:


> where did you buy the SAS to SATA cables?
> i have an LSI controller laying around, but its pretty hard to find a SAS SFF-8087 to SFF-8482 cables here.



eBay purchase, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Mini-10G...944262?hash=item5d608f0546:g:BeUAAOSwFqJWjxgE weren't exactly expensive either, these were purchased due to location/price. I could have basically picked them up in person.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 2, 2016)

how do you like that controller? I need to get a raid card but I always lean toward LSI just feeling out the waters.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 2, 2016)

cdawall said:


> eBay purchase, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Mini-10G...944262?hash=item5d608f0546:g:BeUAAOSwFqJWjxgE weren't exactly expensive either, these were purchased due to location/price. I could have basically picked them up in person.



too bad the dont ship to my country, 
i guess i have to source it somewhere else then XD
thanks for the reply


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2016)

AhokZYashA said:


> too bad the dont ship to my country,
> i guess i have to source it somewhere else then XD
> thanks for the reply



There were some on there that shipped worldwide may just have to look around



Solaris17 said:


> how do you like that controller? I need to get a raid card but I always lean toward LSI just feeling out the waters.



I have had zero issues from it. It averages 550 read/480 write with my current 6 drive mechanical raid 50 setup and it's only a sata 2 card that's running on half the pcie lanes it should. Only thing I wish I would have done is grabbed the 4 port cars so I could run a few more drives.


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2016)

Well I went ahead and ordered an Adaptec 51645 to allow me to use all 10 bays in this case and just fill it with those 2TB constellation ES's. May as well not have a limitation on storage seeing how I already filled the current setup halfway. We will see how close the electrically 4x slot hurts performance with this card. I plan on using all 4 headers to maximize bandwidth, 2-3 drives per channel.


----------



## Sasqui (May 4, 2016)

Cables, cables, cables!  Nice job with the routing and management.

Have you measured the wall draw (Watts) on the box with HDD's spun up?


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Cables, cables, cables!  Nice job with the routing and management.
> 
> Have you measured the wall draw (Watts) on the box with HDD's spun up?



Start up is 300w at the wall, anything else inside of windows is around 120w didn't really seem to matter what I was doing inside of windows at that point. I assume this has to do with the horrible inefficiency at low wattage from the PSU I am using.






I would swap to a smaller wattage unit, but with 10 of those enterprise drives I don't think anything around the 500w range would hold up.

And hell with cabling this thing. Have to get everything tucked in perfectly or the damn side panel pops off.


----------



## Sasqui (May 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Start up is 300w at the wall, anything else inside of windows is around 120w didn't really seem to matter what I was doing inside of windows at that point. I assume this has to do with the horrible inefficiency at low wattage from the PSU I am using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



120w sounds about right for that system, at ~70% the rig is burning about 90w, the PSU around 30w (wasted).  Amazing it's pulling another 180w to spin up!  Better PSU woulsd save you about 15w, I'm guessing.  It'd take years to see a return on a better PSU.

Cable mashing... been there done that, lol


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> 120w sounds about right for that system, at ~70% the rig is burning about 90w, the PSU around 30w (wasted).  Amazing it's pulling another 180w to spin up!  Better PSU woulsd save you about 15w, I'm guessing.  It'd take years to see a return on a better PSU.
> 
> Cable mashing... been there done that, lol



That's kinda what I was assuming. Not to mention not many light weight units can handle the drive spin up. I am curious what it does with 10 of those enterprise drives


----------



## blobster21 (May 4, 2016)

AhokZYashA said:


> too bad the dont ship to my country,
> i guess i have to source it somewhere else then XD
> thanks for the reply



i got mine through www.aliexpress.com, free shipping as with (mostly) everything shipped out of china to the rest of the world.


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2016)

Got my new raid card today so did a couple benchmarks to see if it bumps performance up any.

This is the OCZ Trion 120GB OS drive which is on the onboard asmedia controller






and this is the 6 drive raid 50 array on the 5805.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2016)

Do you really need that much fault tolerance? the r/w goes up but burst tanks.


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Do you really need that much fault tolerance? the r/w goes up but burst tanks.



They are refurbished seagate drives. So yes.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2016)

cdawall said:


> They are refurbished seagate drives. So yes.



hahah bazing!


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2016)

Well my OCD is cured, drives are installed all the bays are filled and they all match. Need to add an SSD to the array for maxcache and replace the cheap cables the top drives use, but it is mostly done.






14TB of redundant data lol






I need to pull this fan and actually go to a 120mm the orange/black HS on there gets to hot no idea what is under there, but it needs a fan blowing over it.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2016)

You have any more raid cards lying around?


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> You have any more raid cards lying around?



I have the 5805 loose now, but I can also drop you the link to the 51645 I grabbed seller had plenty.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have the 5805 loose now, but I can also drop you the link to the 51645 I grabbed seller had plenty.



sure how much? did you have to buy your bracket separately? I found some on ebay but they dont have brackets or batteries.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> sure how much? did you have to buy your bracket separately? I found some on ebay but they dont have brackets or batteries.



Mine had both. Let me check and see how much I paid for it. It wasn't very expensive when I grabbed it. I'll throw in a set of supermicro breakout cables as well as soon as my other set shows up.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2016)

So some update to this. It is stuffed in a cabinet with poor airflow, but it appears to be doing rather well. This is with an RDP open, and two different clients pulling 1080P streams. 






raid to SSD 9.7GB






raid to SSD 4.3GB






SSD to raid 9.7GB


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2016)

So I am having some streaming issues with this setup when trying to run higher quality 1080P w/ 7.1 audio streams. Using vlc basically doesn't work, using kodi the stream is better, but will unsync audio at about 10 minutes into the videos.

Right now the NAS is just the 1GB ethernet hardwire into a 1200AC from at&t. Eventually I will plug the 7260AC and run lan teaming to help bottlenecks on that end.

Client side having issues are both the same basic setup 5350's@2.4, AM1H boards, 12GB DDR3 1700ish, one has a pair of 32GB SSD's the other a 256GB, both use intel 7260AC's and are on 10P.

Running the video hardwire to my gaming PC (1GBe) there is not a single glitch.

Is the AT&T router letting me down? I have double checked that it is using the 5ghz band and the client machine is all of 10ft from the router. Signal strength is pretty maxed out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have to tone down streams even on my ubiquity AP-Pro hooked into a nortel baystack gig switch. and the hardware isnt a slouch. I can usually manage 1080 though. Do you have it coming out of 1 ethernet port on the host box? multi streams? I run a dedicated VM for plex and run the streams out of a dedicated ethernet port bound too one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-EXPI9...110979?hash=item43efb03383:g:8qMAAOSwj0NUa7II


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2016)

So I am thinking about upgrading this box. I have a 12 core xeon broadwell-e chip that was originally going to go into my gaming PC, just because, but now I am thinking it would be more worthwhile to my server especially to get the better lan outputs.

Right now I am thinking this board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157615

I cannot however decide if I want to air cool it or a cheap AIO, or even just grab a waterblock and us the EK plates (I have a pump tubing and radiator)

I did find out it will max out my gaming PC's crap NIC pretty easily, which is good, but I would prefer to be able to do that while maxing out the HTPC's as well.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I did it, this thing is getting a major overhaul, I have another 2x4GB kit to toss in it as well.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 14, 2016)

there aren't a whole lot of mini-itx 2011-v3 boards out there . that was the one I was looking at myself.
as for maxing both gig ports that's going to depend on the type of storage that's in there.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

slozomby said:


> there aren't a whole lot of mini-itx 2011-v3 boards out there . that was the one I was looking at myself.
> as for maxing both gig ports that's going to depend on the type of storage that's in there.



The raid 50 array mentioned in here earlier. It peaks over 600mb/s so it probably won't have trouble maxing out one.

And this one should work better for this over the x99m-itx for this situation in particular.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

That should help some.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2016)

In case anyone was curious I did have to flash the board to get the v4 chip to work, my 5820K will run passive quite well as well lol






And back in the case it goes


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2016)

Slight update, brought this up to 32GB finally.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2017)

Ordered a better CPU, this one turbos up to 3ghz instead of the 2.4 of the old chip and has 4 more cores. Should hopefully be a bit better for stuff and things.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2017)

And it is upgraded. Still not quite a crazy performer, but the single threaded jump under turbo is enough for plex to stop whining and complaining.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2017)

Well... We have gone degraded.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2018)

So slight update to this.

I have now replaced a total of 2 Seagate refurbished drives and slipped in one hot swap spare just in case. I have upgraded to an adaptec 71605 which brought everything up to SATA3 and we now have close to 800/900mb/s speeds out of the array.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 25, 2018)

Awesome, need to read all this


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Awesome, need to read all this



I need to update it with new pics


----------



## Jetster (Apr 25, 2018)

That 2011v3 ITX board is insane and memory has gone up a bit


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2018)

Jetster said:


> That 2011v3 ITX board is insane and memory has gone up a bit



Oh I am sure it has. Memory is awful right now, the ITX board is dope though. Probably one of my favorite parts, just wish Asrock had done DTX instead and a pair of 16x slots on it. That would fix my "I need a GPU for 4K encoding issue"


----------



## Jetster (Apr 25, 2018)

What did you pay for that Xeon ? I would imagine it would encode as fast as any GPU


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2018)

Jetster said:


> What did you pay for that Xeon ? I would imagine it would encode as fast as any GPU



$350 and it isn't as good for 4K


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2018)

I have not updated this in a long time everything with the refurb seagate drives is chugging along great. Still only one drive failure in this amount of time. I do have a spare I keep on hand just in case and I am running an 11th drive as a hot swap spare (just a cheap 2.5" tucked in the back). One of the drives is making a little noise on occasion, but I have seen no errors or performance degradation so I guess I will ignore it and let it keep chugging.


----------

